# Poll: Birtherism...



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2012)

At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)




----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2012)

Yes or no, guy.  

Not some obscure brochure written by some flunky who didn't bother doing her research.  

DO you really think that Obama was born in Kenya, and somehow both Hillary Clinton and John McCain either missed this or ignored it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2012)

StupidFire misfires!  What's new?


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Not some obscure brochure written by some flunky who didn't bother doing her research.





Please.

Young egomanic Obama, in promoting his first book,  didn't write his bio or was at least complicit in promoting the fact he was born in Kenya?


----------



## tjvh (May 30, 2012)

Barry Soetoro was born in Kenya.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2012)

HangFire and little lost one continue to whine like petulant little children.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Not some obscure brochure written by some flunky who didn't bother doing her research.
> ...



Obviously, you don't know much about the Publishing world.  If you are doing your first book, you kind of get bitch-slapped around by teh Publisher.  They pick your cover art, which book signing you go to, and you do whatever they tell you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 30, 2012)

2008 was a devastating, overwhelming defeat for the GOP and right in general, that in conjunction with 75 percent of the Nation wanting Bush to just go &#8211; it clearly drove many on the right insane; some joined the TPM, others became birthers.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2012)

I'm sort of depressed the tally is 3-3.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm sort of depressed the tally is 3-3.




...but not surprised.


----------



## Clementine (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



All I know is that lies are being told and things are covered up.   I believe he was born in Hawaii, but I also wonder if his stepfather didn't adopt him and make him a citizen of Indonesia.   Only citizens were allowed in the country at the time Obama lived there and that does mean something.   

I think that would explain the need to get a social security card at 18 in a state he never lived.   The explanation from Snopes on why this happened (wrong zip code) doesn't explain it away and only raises more questions.

I think he lied at some point and still is.   Did he lie for years about being Kenyan to benefit himself?    I don't buy that his publisher made an error.   They would have to get the info from Obama and if it had been incorrect, why did he let it stand for so long?   

When someone is as mysterious and dishonest as Obama, the truth is likely stranger than fiction when it comes to his past.   We know about the radicals he surrounded himself with in the past and the ones he appointed to his cabinet now.   It all matters a great deal because his mindset guides his decisions.   And we have to live with his choices.


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

Why they hate Obama | The Smirking Chimp



> Nope; the irrational just "know" Obama had to be born elsewhere. But that's not the only reason he shouldn't be president, according to many other nuts nationwide, of whom Farah is only one of the more enterprising and eloquent spokesmen.
> 
> They also question "his Social Security card, his status as a college student, his adoption by an Indonesian, etc. etc. etc. They don't question his religion; they are all sure that he is secretly a radical Muslim, or, as one chain e-mail I have gotten over and over for years says: His mother's second husband "educated his stepson as a good Muslim by enrolling him in one of Jakarta's Wahabbi schools."
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of depressed the tally is 3-3.
> ...



Um, actually, I'm a little surprised.  And depressed.  

I think it shows that some of the hatred of Obama on the right is so toxic that they will believe anything, no matter how illogical.  

I can kind of understand the hatred some on the right had for Clinton. They guy was sleazy and corrupt.  

Frankly, the hate the people of my former party have for Obama is kind of disturbing.  

I can see a lot of good reasons to vote Against Obama, and if the GOP had run anyone but Mitt Romney, I'd be totally with them. 

But this lack of logic on Birtherism, it just makes no sense to me.


----------



## onecut39 (May 30, 2012)

Clementine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



*All your complaints are easily checkable and have been checked, you just don't like the answers.

Let us go to equal extremes to get Romney's birth certificate.  There is some question about HIS father in Mexico.*


----------



## JoeB131 (May 30, 2012)

Clementine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



Points-  

1) Why didn't he get an Indonesian Citizenship?  Maybe his mother (still an American) didn't want him to.  With all due respect to Obama's Mama, she doesn't strike me as the sort that committed herself to one man for life. 

2) Social Security Card- Actually found out a while back I had two SSN's.  The one my parents got for me when I was born, and the one I got for my first "reportable" job when I was 17. I've used the latter my entire life. 

3) WHy is it implausible to you that a publisher made an error?  I've seen errors made in books by big publishing houses.  Publishing is not a pristine industry. Like any others, they make mistakes, and they often don't correct them quickly.  If you published 2000 books with an error, and you were barely making money on them, you aren't going to recall them for a minor error no on cared about at the time. 

4) Your last paragraph would be poingnent if you actually could cited examples of his radicalism.  Continuing Bush's policies and adopting Romney's health care program isn't radical.  WHat is radical is the GOP denouncing them BTBGDI.  (Because the Black Guy Did It!)


----------



## Peach (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There is no logic; the same types see Elvis at Walmart, and know the CIA killed Kennedy. Anti psychotics can only calm them down, the delusion remains.


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I think it shows that some of the hatred of Obama on the right is so toxic that they will believe anything, no matter how illogical.



Barry was a birther before being a birther was cool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2012)

MisFire will feel left out if we don't follow this story.


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

We will vet this mofo this time!

*GOP groups plan record $1 billion blitz*

GOP groups plan record $1 billion blitz - Mike Allen and Jim VandeHei - POLITICO.com


----------



## francoHFW (May 30, 2012)

TY dupes- your own worst enemy....Romney/Trump 2012!


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2012)

I have never believed the birther stuff to me it has been the media who has drove it and made more of story than it ever should have been.


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> I have never believed the birther stuff to me it has been the media who has drove it and made more of story than it ever should have been.



Yes! The media.

And Orly Taitz

And Sheriff Joe

And whatzit dude in Arizona

And Donald Trump 

... who else.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 30, 2012)

Birtherism is also a fascinating manifestation of the rights contempt for the will of the American people, also a consequence of Obamas 2008 landslide victory. 

Realizing theyd never get rid of Obama through a fair and open election process, they desperately latched onto this pathetic Hail Mary pass of a political contrivance.


----------



## Too Tall (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Really!  What is the name of your book?


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



 Seriously.


----------



## blackhawk (May 30, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have never believed the birther stuff to me it has been the media who has drove it and made more of story than it ever should have been.
> ...


Orly Taitz really the only place I ever see his name mentioned is on message boards Sheriff Joe yeah right a local sheriff could really keep the birther issue going without any attention from the national media the dude in Arizona well that speaks for it's self. Donald Trump the only one you listed who actually has the money and name recognition to push the issue but even he could not keep that going without the medias help every time he talks about this all the media jumps on it and covers it as if it's real news instead of ignoring it and treating it like the non issue it is. So yes the issue is media driven it would have died long ago without the media attention in fact it would have never become a issue if not for the medias obsession with it.


----------



## Peach (May 30, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I have never believed the birther stuff to me it has been the media who has drove it and made more of story than it ever should have been.
> ...



All of whom alienate voters daily. The issues are are less newsworthy than the nut cases giving the President the name of his Indonesian stepfather while adhering to their fantasy he was born in Kenya.


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Birtherism is also a fascinating manifestation of the rights contempt for the will of the American people



That, or young Barack's way to get into Harvard.

I mean, why else would he make such claims?


----------



## Too Tall (May 30, 2012)

I don't know and I really don't care where Obama was born.  I have been in Chicago many times and I do not take the word of a Chicago thug like Obama on anything.  It seems to me, having traveled to 28 foreign countries, that a cursory check of Obama's mothers passport would settle the question.  Either she went to Kenya to download him or she didn't.

I know my travels could be verified that way.


----------



## wjmacguffin (May 30, 2012)

As with the Kennedy assassination, there are always unanswerable questions when you look at something so deeply. Plus, you begin to see things that aren't there. 

As for birtherism, I think it's a complex cocktail of racism, sore loser-ship, intolerance of non-GOP, and a touch of crazy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes or no, guy.
> 
> Not some obscure brochure written by some flunky who didn't bother doing her research.
> 
> DO you really think that Obama was born in Kenya, and somehow both Hillary Clinton and John McCain either missed this or ignored it?



i dont for a second, believe that he was born in Kenya, but I wouldnt be at all surprised if he lied about it to sell a book.


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> I don't know and I really don't care where Obama was born.  I have been in Chicago many times and I do not take the word of a Chicago thug like Obama on anything.  It seems to me, having traveled to 28 foreign countries, that a cursory check of Obama's mothers passport would settle the question.  Either she went to Kenya to download him or she didn't.
> 
> I know my travels could be verified that way.



And if she did? She was still an American citizen, so the point remains moot.


----------



## WillowTree (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



Were his parents married at the time of his birth?


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



Even if they weren't, she's still an American citizen.


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

wjmacguffin said:


> As with the Kennedy assassination, there are always unanswerable questions when you look at something so deeply. Plus, you begin to see things that aren't there.
> 
> As for birtherism, I think it's a complex cocktail of racism, sore loser-ship, intolerance of non-GOP, and a touch of crazy.



'Why Did Obama Tell His Literary Agent That He was BORN IN KENYA??'

Why Did Obama Tell His Literary Agent That He was BORN IN KENYA??


----------



## WillowTree (May 30, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Were they?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 30, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Its not a non-issue to birthers, and a significant number of rightists who support them in silence. Consequently its not media-driven, its part of the political cacophony of irrational hate for Obama, which is indeed newsworthy.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



I know I don't.  I think he was born in Hawaii.. I think the Kenyan angle comes into play throughout his academic life... I'll bet you a dime to a donut that Mr. Obama is an incredibly mediocre man who used his "Kenyan" roots to his advantage most of his academic life.

Sorry though... he's just a skinny Hawaiian pothead.


----------



## wjmacguffin (May 30, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> wjmacguffin said:
> 
> 
> > As with the Kennedy assassination, there are always unanswerable questions when you look at something so deeply. Plus, you begin to see things that aren't there.
> ...



First of all, you are wrong. The article never claims Obama said he was born in Kenya. Someone else wrote that. 

Second, to quote the article: "The errant Obama biography in the Acton & Dystel booklet does not contradict the authenticity of Obamas birth certificate."

Did you even read that drivel?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 30, 2012)

wjmacguffin said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > wjmacguffin said:
> ...



No, it doesn't say Obama claimed it. But would anyone be shocked if he does? He says things that are expedient at the time even if they are false. He has a history of this. He once claimed that he has a claim on Selma, Alabama because if it werent for the civil rights movement there, he would never have been born. Only problem is he was born several years before this event happened. That's hardly the only incident in his life he's exagerated and lied about.

And oddly that doesnt bother some people.


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Irrelevant.


----------



## wjmacguffin (May 30, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> No, it doesn't say Obama claimed it. But would anyone be shocked if he does?


That's typical of the right. There's no evidence to support the claim, but that's fine because you THINK he WOULD do it. Sad, really.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 30, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



Yeah, that wouldn't surprise me either. I think he played that Kenyan thing like he was 1/32 Cherokee. Obama is hiding something.


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

wjmacguffin said:


> Someone else wrote that.



You swallowed, it anyways.

LOL


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Not irrelevant, but the next time you know what you are talking about will be your first.


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



i'm amazed there are even 9 idiots who either think he was born in kenya or don't know.

wack-a-doodles...


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

The stupid is strong in the birfer community.


----------



## BDBoop (May 30, 2012)

HEY!! We posted at the exact same time, and you know what that means?

I AM NOT YOUR SOCK!!!!!!


----------



## wjmacguffin (May 30, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> wjmacguffin said:
> 
> 
> > Someone else wrote that.
> ...



Seriously, huh? I took it because I said it was wrong?


----------



## SniperFire (May 30, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Obviously, Obama cashed in on his meme, probably directly via academic privilege.

It is no accident he was *First Birfer*.


----------



## Polk (May 30, 2012)

You guys realize you can oppose his policies/vote for his opponent without thinking he's an illegal alien/a Muslim/chops up babies in his oatmeal, right?


----------



## Polk (May 30, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh please. He could release video of his mother pushing him out right on the beaches of Maui and you'd still find some way to claim he's a secret illegal alien who his parents were somehow able to smuggle in the country.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 30, 2012)

Polk said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



No I wouldn't, he was born in Hawaii. I just think he played the born in Kenya card to help with his attempted book sales and for his foreign student discount. Your lack of reading comprehension skills is telling Mr. Pig in a poke. By election time he will likely be a Cherokee.


----------



## tjvh (May 30, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



His wife didn't seem to think so: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBJihJBePcs]Michelle says Barack&#39;s Home country is Kenya - full statement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (May 31, 2012)

She said he's a Kenyan like I say I'm a Finnlander.

So?


----------



## tjvh (May 31, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> She said he's a Kenyan like I say I'm a Finnlander.
> 
> So?



However you want to explain it away to protect your holiness is your business.


----------



## BDBoop (May 31, 2012)

tjvh said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > She said he's a Kenyan like I say I'm a Finnlander.
> ...



Oh, okay Mr. HerpaDerp.


----------



## HUGGY (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm sort of depressed the tally is 3-3.



There are some really stupid bordering on insane people walking around free and passing for normal citizens of the USA.  Some of them post here on USMB.  One is even a "Super" moderator.

True Story.

Makes ya proud to be a Murkin...Donut?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Haven't been published yet, but I know quite  few published authors who will tell you the same thing...


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes or no, guy.
> 
> Not some obscure brochure written by some flunky who didn't bother doing her research.
> 
> DO you really think that Obama was born in Kenya, and somehow both Hillary Clinton and John McCain either missed this or ignored it?



That obscure brochure doesn't do it's research because they ask whomever they write about for their personal history. 


Obama submitted that info himself. 


He lied about his history so he would appear more cool.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



Who went on to be a JD, Editor of the Harvard Law Review, a State Senator, a US Senator and then President.  

Makes me wish I had smoked pot in college, but I was too busy working two jobs and the Army Reserve to engage in such foolishiness.


----------



## NoNukes (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Birtherism makes Obama look good because it appears that they have no other subjects ti criticize him on. Other than being a secret Muslim.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes or no, guy.
> ...



'Born in Kenya': Obama's Literary Agent Misidentified His Birthplace in 1991 - ABC News



> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me--an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I'm sure Obama made sure she released that statement.....or else. 

Cory Booker all over again.



Obama is a coward. All through his life he was afraid of telling the truth. It's why lying comes so naturally to him.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

Gee, what sounds more logical. 

That he make a false claim that might come back to haunt him. 

Or a low level researcher heard a funny-sounding names and decided to make assumptions. 

Had a manager make an assumption that a gal in our office spoke Chinese... which was really funny given that she came from Japan.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2012)

No one of significance *and *integrity on the political scene believe the story.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gee, what sounds more logical.
> 
> That he make a false claim that might come back to haunt him.
> 
> ...



It's more likely he bull shit them rather than somebody just picked a country out of blue fucken air. They could have picked Somalia, or Niger, Nairobi, the Congo......but no....they picked the country his father was from. 

Now where in the heck did they get that idea from......huh?????


You are so gullible.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, what sounds more logical.
> ...



Nairobi is in Kenya...  And, yeah, there are more Kenyans in the US than Congans, Nigeriens, Somalians, etc...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2012)

SniperFire said:


>



Obama told his publisher that he was born in Kenya, doesn't that make him a birther?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Sorry, haven't had my coffee.

You get my point.....of course you don't. 

You cannot assume that everyone is from Kenya. Most stories in the news weren't about Kenya back then. So making this assumption is not valid. 

My nephew's dad is from Somalia. There are a lot of them here. Feel free to provide a link that proves there are more Kenyans in America than the other African countries.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

Obama has this habit of embellishing his accomplishments. 

The other day he said he knows more about Judaism than any other president.....because he read about it. 

Back in the 80s being from Africa was a big deal. It's not much of a stretch to believe he was telling everyone he was from Kenya when he actually wasn't. My nephew came across this problem when he was telling his classmates that his father was from Somalia and they didn't believe him because he didn't have an accent. Well, since he was born in Florida and his Dad bailed on him while he was still in diapers of course he didn't have an accent.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Gee, what sounds more logical.
> 
> That he make a false claim that might come back to haunt him.
> 
> ...



The researcher got everything else right, but on a lark picked Kenya as the birthplace and they send Obama the proofs and Obama never corrected it....is that your story?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I agree, making assumptions is not valid, but everyone does it.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, what sounds more logical.
> ...



It wasn't in the book, it was in a promotional packet that Obama probably didn't see until the book tour began..  

So not even a nice try.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Still doesn't explain the mistake. How did they pick his father's country? With darts?

You still haven't proved that Kenya has the most immigrants here in the U.S....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



but it went "uncorrected" until 2007?

really?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Or that they didn't really distribute them until 2007 because no one really was interested until then.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Um, yeah, I did... but to the point, the person who wrote it said she made a mistake. That's really kind of the end of the matter, isn't it?  

Why would she have any interest in lying now? She no longer works for that company, and frankly, admitting a mistake kind of hurts her professionally.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That makes sense......but you're avoiding the question.

Where did they get the idea he was from Kenya???


Once again.....Obama likes making things up about his past. He even says he's spent less than any president in the last 60 years.

Wooooooh!!!!!

This guy is willing to boldly proclaim some serious whoppers.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



That's not what he said, but that's okay, I know you are easily confused.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I'm not confused. It's a fine line between what he said and what people will think. What he said was meant to look like he's thrifty and that's untrue.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




What he said was that he proposed less new programs than his precedecessors, and he's mostly correct.  

But weren't you hear whining last week that your unit was discussing budget cuts because of Obama?


----------



## washamericom (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



just curious, do you know anything about it ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2012)

We have 12 in the survey at this point that are either mentally feeble, simply ignorant, or malignantly motivated.

The three who say the don't know really have no excuse.


----------



## peach174 (May 31, 2012)

Obama is a liar, he has lied to the American people on more than quite a few occasions.
I think he lied to his publisher and said he was born in Kenya, in order to help sell his book.
He lied to the people about being able to keep their health care insurance if they liked it.
If he can do that on camera, to everyone who was watching him on TV, he would certainly lie about where he was born, in order to prop up sales of his book, way before he decided to run for state senate. It's coming back to bite him in the butt.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Obama has been cutting the Department of Defense since the day he was sworn in, but he's been advertizing on TV for everyone to use their benefits. He's increased foodstamp usage unemployment, Social Security under medical reasons, you name it. He wants to increase dependancy. He is not thrifty by any stretch, yet that is what he tried to claim.....before he was laughed out of the building. 

I know......it's tough defending a lying POS. It's a tough job Mr. Former conservative.


----------



## bayoubill (May 31, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



meh... the poll doesn't include an option for where I stand on the issue: "I don't care"...


----------



## BDBoop (May 31, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



Not caring doesn't indicate that your brain is completely blank on that matter. It's more like he is, but who gives a shit, or he isn't, and similarly who gives a fuck. BUT I don't care.


----------



## washamericom (May 31, 2012)

In his memoir Dreams from My Father, Barack Obama wrote about "Frank", a friend of his grandfather's. "Frank" told Obama that he and Stanley (Obama's maternal grandfather) both had grown up only 50 miles apart, near Wichita, although they did not meet until Hawaii. He described the way race relations were back then, including Jim Crow, and his view that there had been little progress since then. As Obama remembered, "It made me smile, thinking back on Frank and his old Black Power, dashiki self. In some ways he was as incurable as my mother, as certain in his faith, living in the same sixties time warp that Hawaii had created."[20] Obama also remembered Frank later in life when he took a job in South Chicago as a community organizer and took some time one day to visit the areas where Frank had lived and wrote in his book, "I imagined Frank in a baggy suit and wide lapels, standing in front of the old Regal Theatre, waiting to see Duke or Ella emerge from a gig." [21]

In the opinion of Gerald Horne, a contributing editor to the CPUSA publication Political Affairs, Davis was "a decisive influence in helping Obama to find his present identity" as an African-American.[22] Claims that Davis was a political influence on Obama were made by Jerome Corsi in his anti-Obama book The Obama Nation.[23] A rebuttal released by Obama's presidential campaign, entitled Unfit for Publication, confirmed that "Frank" was Frank Marshall Davis, but disputes those claims about the nature of their relationship. Some have used photographic similarities, and the relationship Davis had with the family, as evidence to claim Davis was Obama's biological father.[24]


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2012)

not an issue, wash


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2012)

Obama's Literary Agent Checklist

President of Harvard Law Review...check
Raised in Indonesia...check
Raised in Hawaii...check
Son of American Anthropologist...check
Son of Kenya finance Minister...check
attended Columbia...check
Worked as a journalist...check
worked as editor for Business International Corp...check
Project coordinator NYPIRG in Harlem...check
Executive Director Developing Communities in Chicago...check
Birthplace...

Agent 1: Birthplace? Hmmm, I know! We'll say Kenya!
Agent 2: What?! Why Kenya? What the fuck? How did you come up with that?
Agent 1: I didn't! Barack's white half is claiming he was born in Kenya
Agent 2: His white half?
Agent 1: Ever see that Star Trek Episode


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2012)

not an issue, frank


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> not an issue, frank



Yes, Milli, I know this is not an issue for you


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2012)

this is not an issue for America, frank.  several thousand crazies on the far right are simply several thousand crazies on the right who can't influence anything,


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> this is not an issue for America, frank.  several thousand crazies on the far right are simply several thousand crazies on the right who can't influence anything,



Yes, Vanilli, we're crazy because we find it strange that a nobody from Chicago was telling his publisher he was born in Kenya


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > this is not an issue for America, frank.  several thousand crazies on the far right are simply several thousand crazies on the right who can't influence anything,
> ...



That's what has you upset?  A *nobody *from Chicago?  This is why the world laughs at you guys, Frank.


----------



## washamericom (May 31, 2012)

don't forget that obama's own campaign website and snopes both posted the wrong hospital in hawaii then changed it once they got their story straight... 

. so many records have been scrubbed or altered. 

so much money spent to cover his _real _past. 

you only have to get to the library to read the fun fiction version/account of obama's life in "dreams from bill ayer's father".

he must think we're really dim. or/and he's a narcissist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 31, 2012)

don't forget the birfers are themselves the issue, because nothing they allege is factual or important.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I know Obama was born in Hawaii...
I know even if he wasn't, it doesn't really matter, as his mom was an American citizen. 
And I know that Birtherism is really an odd brand of crazy that has no place in this country, any more than 9/11 Truthers.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



what about the cover up ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

There is no cover up, just birfer throw up


----------



## PredFan (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not know. The only thing I do know is that Obama is a liar. Everything about him is a lie, so if his BC is a lie as well, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 1, 2012)

Yup, no need to think. 

SO: Say he was born somewhere else. Then what? Or is the next step that you deny his mother was an American citizen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I do not know. The only thing I do know is that Obama is a liar. Everything about him is a lie, so if his BC is a lie as well, it wouldn't surprise me.



Whatever BHO is, and I am voting for Mitt, I know that he is an American born in Hawaii of an American citizen mother.  He is qualified to run for president.  Those who do not believe that are mentally feeble or incredibly ignorNant or malignantly motivated, not the types who can cast smart votes for America.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know. The only thing I do know is that Obama is a liar. Everything about him is a lie, so if his BC is a lie as well, it wouldn't surprise me.
> ...



what if we voted for the same guy jake ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Then you would make the right vote for the wrong reasons, which is acceptable to me, as long as you get no seat at the table of influence after Mitt wins the election.  You guys would have us invade Albania or something.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 1, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Yup, no need to think.
> 
> SO: Say he was born somewhere else. Then what? Or is the next step that you deny his mother was an American citizen.



Anyone? ... Anyone? .... .... .... Bueller?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



What cover up?  

You jokers haven't offered a bit of proof he was born in Kenya, other than you don't want to believe he beat you fair and square.  

But even if he was, even if his parents lied to him and engaged in a rather elaborate scheme to make it look like he was born in Hawaii, what does that really have to do with him?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51yPKOwcquw&feature=youtube]Obama Eligibility Activist LoneStar1776 Visited By Secret Service Agents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriously, guy, that's your proof. Wackos on YouTube?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 2, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Seriously, guy, that's your proof. Wackos on YouTube?



Yes. Why? Do you have a problem with that?

I still can't get them to say why it matters where he was born, as long as he was born to a mother who was American.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, guy, that's your proof. Wackos on YouTube?
> ...



I think it was because he was conceived on a day that ended in a Y.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 2, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



aHA!! But do we know he was conceived on this planet?! He may be an illegal ALIEN!


----------



## washamericom (Jun 4, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Seriously, guy, that's your proof. Wackos on YouTube?



youtube is just a delivery vehicle. all kinds of stuff is on youtube. there is no preference given to any political bent, thereby making it objective. unless there is censorship being practiced. youtube in itself is not emotional or biased, merely a reflection of whatever is posted, and perhaps according to poularity of response. it is not an "authority", nor does it affect "journalistic integrity" one way or another.

i posted the secret service encounter with this birther simply to point out that such encounters exist. i predict, at some point there won't be enough secret service available to talk to all of us.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Obama does sorta look like Damon Wayans... 

and, after all, "Earth Girls Are Easy"...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, guy, that's your proof. Wackos on YouTube?
> ...



All of you?  Seriously.  All five of you?  The issue is not the president and has been for two years.  The issue is the pathology of birfers and birferism,


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, guy, that's your proof. Wackos on YouTube?
> ...



Okay, guy, it seems to met that you are one step above these loons who believe in alien abduction.  

So let's talk about what Birtherism is actually about.  It isn't about where Obama's mom's uterus was when he popped out of it. (Because no matter where she was, he was still an American)  It's about his skin color, his funny name and the fact that he pointed out things about this country you don't like, and people voted for him anyway.  

So instead of just admitting that, hey, the GOP has lost touch with Americans, you have to comfort yourself with some kind belief that somehow, this guy cheated.  Why people would never have voted for him if they had known he was really born in Keyna.  

For the record. Didn't vote for him last time, but on the premise that he had less experience than his rival.   Probably not the case this time.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



we're not loons anymore than the watergate era. at some point even if people don't know the whole story, they can see that things are being hidden, money spent to keep access blocked. 

most people know that something is wrong. some don't care, some are afraid of ridicule, but at this time it's fair to say that just about everyone has heard about the controversy.

you guys indulge in affirmation therapy, which i call denial. i have good instincts and i know a fake or a poser when i see one. it's the same as the music business. 

in the end, no one wan'ts to be the sucker, or be made a fool of buy the guy they trusted and voted for.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2012)

He was born in the United States but what difference would it make if he was born in Kenya?



> I also wonder if his stepfather didn't adopt him and make him a citizen of Indonesia.



And, if he did have dual citizenship, what difference would that make? (Note that Indonesia does not allow dual citizenship but the US does, AND, neither children nor adults have the authority to take away US citizenship from children. IOW, it is not possible for him to have Indonesian citizenship, even if his step father had adopted him.)


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2012)

See what happens when you ask birther nuts a couple of reasonable and intelligent questions?

POOF!

They're gone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> we're not loons anymore than the watergate era. at some point even if people don't know the whole story, they can see that things are being hidden, money spent to keep access blocked.
> 
> most people know that something is wrong. some don't care, some are afraid of ridicule, but at this time it's fair to say that just about everyone has heard about the controversy.
> 
> ...



Well, again. Didn't vote for Obama last time. Will this time because I think Mormons are clinically insane.  If people knew the crazy stuff they believed, we'd not only not vote for Romney, we'd throw a fucking fence around Utah.  

In the case of watergate, there was an actual criminal act.  I'm still trying to understand what the criminal act here is, exactly.  Obama was born in Hawaii.  Even if he wasn't, he's still an American because his mom was.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, again. Didn't vote for Obama last time. Will this time because I think Mormons are clinically insane. .





You're a liar, an idiot, and a filthy fucking bigot.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> we're not loons anymore.



Yes. Yes - you are.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, again. Didn't vote for Obama last time. Will this time because I think Mormons are clinically insane. .
> ...



And you bring SO much more to the table.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 7, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Hop into bed with him if you want, it doesn't change anything.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Did your fruit just come unlooped?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 7, 2012)

Flatly untrue, wash.  The great majority of Americans are aware of the issue, and the great majority have no trouble refuting your nonsense.

This is far beyond the pale now.  Birferism and birfers must be investigated by the DOJ after the election, investigated completely for adherence with all civil and criminal law.



washamericom said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Jun 7, 2012)

that would certainly fulfill your orwellian presidency. maybe you can have us jailed so we stop asking questions about obamavich and the chicago political mob. lol

or just execute, instead of waterboarding the birthers jake. that might get us to comply for awhile.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 7, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > we're not loons anymore than the watergate era.
> ...



sometimes i wonder what that makes you, cheerfully taking everything he does and says, _hook line and sinker._

of course you may be right. there's a pretty good chance obama is pure and honest like lincoln or washington. nothing corrupt to find in this administration so far. LOL

he hasn't reeled in all of us. maybe the birther story will just die out.
_
i was born in hawaii, after i was born in kenya..._


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 7, 2012)

Clementine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



Moron, it doesn't matter if Obama was an Indonesian citizen.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 7, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



none of it matters to a lot of people. i'm more traditional i guess. call me old fashioned.

tons of people missed watergate too, till much later.

the supreme court will someday define natural born citizen, and address the issue of constitutional eligibility for presidents and vice presidents. until then it's undecided.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...




Sure thing bud.

Someone who is born a U.S. Citizen could possibly not be a natural born U.S. citizen. right.

when you have time, let me know what part of the Constitution forbids the President from having had dual citizenship as a child.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 7, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



well then, what's _your_ definition of nbc ?? does it include people who_ lie_ about where they were born ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> that would certainly fulfill your orwellian presidency. maybe you can have us jailed so we stop asking questions about obamavich and the chicago political mob. lol
> 
> or just execute, instead of waterboarding the birthers jake. that might get us to comply for awhile.



Well, I do think a lot of you need to be medicated, but we don't make the crazy take their medication.  

We just let them on the internet.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > that would certainly fulfill your orwellian presidency. maybe you can have us jailed so we stop asking questions about obamavich and the chicago political mob. lol
> ...



the day I/we need someone like obamaphiles to "_let me on the internet_" will be the day i start to raise up an army in defense of our constitution. 

but we'll explore all peaceful means/avenues first, not like your "occupy" movement, which is dying because it was always stupid.

we have just as much right to challenge obama as you did with the _real _presidents bush. that's the way it _should _work. 

anytime, anywhere. the internet and forums like this aren't just propaganda vehicles for your fake messiah obamavich and his corrupt chicago machine. democrats may own the mainstream media, but simply/decidedly not here and not the entire internet. that's the problem with democrat party people, you think it's all about you. not so much anymore.

http://www.wnd.com/2012/06/the-question-the-obama-campaign-cant-escape/

this isn't cuba or former soviet union. apparently, 70 million people _can be wrong_. we'll see if it happens again in november.

by the way the race card has been so overplayed, that it has become trite and meaningless for when you really do need it. i think it's racist for all of you to presume there will never be a black republican in the whitehouse. what will you do then ?? 

_
"oh yeah.... we didn't think about that...."_


this poll is significant, one out of three still have doubts here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2012)

The birfers, such as wash and Pale and other weirdos, undoubtedly would use violence if they believed it would further their cause.  They know better, though.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> the day I/we need someone like obamaphiles to "_let me on the internet_" will be the day i start to raise up an army in defense of our constitution.



Um, yeah, okay. 












> but we'll explore all peaceful means/avenues first, not like your "occupy" movement, which is dying because it was always stupid.



As opposed to the TEA Party, which died when you all sold out and got behind Romney.  





> we have just as much right to challenge obama as you did with the _real _presidents bush. that's the way it _should _work.



Sorry, guy, voted for Bush twice.  Voted for McCain, too.  And if the GOP didn't nominate a Mormon Scumbag, I might seriously have considered them this time.  But to the point, even when Bush was challenged, the stuff that needed to get done got done.  The GOP isn't even doing that. 






> by the way the race card has been so overplayed, that it has become trite and meaningless for when you really do need it. *i think it's racist for all of you to presume there will never be a black republican in the whitehouse. what will you do then *??
> 
> _
> "oh yeah.... we didn't think about that...."_
> ...



If the GOP keeps going the way it's going, appealling to people like you, there won't be any Republicans in the White House ever again, regardless of color.  By 2020, Hispanics will flip Texas to a Blue state, and the party that ran on Xenophobia, Racism and hate will simply never be able to put together 270 electoral votes.  

And that's the problem now.  Even with an awful candidate like Romney, the GOP should be faring well against Obama.  It really isn't.  Obama has a solid 250 electoral votes.  After years of playing on racism, non-whites aren't having it.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > the day I/we need someone like obamaphiles to "_let me on the internet_" will be the day i start to raise up an army in defense of our constitution.
> ...



that's pretty good for early june.

the wheels are coming off the whitehouse. obama was out of control _from day one_.  here's a look back at day two.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> that's pretty good for early june.
> 
> the wheels are coming off the whitehouse. obama was out of control _from day one_.  here's a look back at day two.
> 
> []



NO, actually, that's horrible for early June.  Bush and Kerry were running even pretty much the whole race, and there were only a few states that were seriously considered in play.  

To win, Romney has to take everything McCain took (which he might have a hard time doing with Arizona and Missouri) retake Indiana, and then he still has to come up with 100 electoral votes from states that Obama Carried that Bush carried at least once.  

Obama merely has to take all the states Kerry won, plus NM and Nevada, and one more of the following states-  OH, VA, NC, FL or a combination of IA and CO.   All very doable with large populations of evangelicals who don't like Mormons.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2012)

Obama may well lose the election but not because of the jokey birfers: such a sad side show.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Obama may well lose the election but not because of the jokey birfers: such a sad side show.



Yet Romney embraced them.  

GUy, you can't pretend that Romney hasn't solicited and embraced the very people you despise. People John McCain wouldn't have touched with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2012)

Nah, Obama embraced socialism as much as Romney embraced birferism.

Nice try, no cigar.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Obama embraced socialism as much as Romney embraced birferism.
> 
> Nice try, no cigar.



Okay, can you give some examples?  

Is Obama offering a "Have Dinner with Noam Chomsky" promotion?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2012)

You begin with the examples, JoeB, since you began with the nonsense.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 9, 2012)

Floyd Reports | Conservative Commentary | Conservative News

looks like more than half now on the poll above aren't sure.

has this issue been laid to rest as the obots claim ??

Floyd Reports | Conservative Commentary | Conservative News



_i wish the whitehouse would leak the combination to the vault in hawaii so we could see if there's an original birth certificate._


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 9, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> He was born in the United States but what difference would it make if he was born in Kenya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did he tell his publisher that he was born in Kenya and then spend all that time and effort erasing all traces of his ties to Kenya?


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 9, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > He was born in the United States but what difference would it make if he was born in Kenya?
> ...



Who the fuck cares...?!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2012)

> . . has this issue been laid to rest as the obots claim ?? . . .i wish the whitehouse would leak the combination to the vault in hawaii so we could see if there's an original birth certificate.


  Yes and Yes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > He was born in the United States but what difference would it make if he was born in Kenya?
> ...



He didn't.  The publisher admitted they made a mistake.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 10, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's actually not true... but you rarely bother about what is true.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually, it is true, from what several pulished authors have told me.   

And those are the ones lucky enough to get published.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 10, 2012)

i'm sure it was a misprint. a "coincidence".

they must have meant his father.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i'm sure it was a misprint. a "coincidence".
> 
> they must have meant his father.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 10, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Why they hate Obama | The Smirking Chimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's fucking disgusting and you should be ashamed for bringing that garbage on this board
you people are getting more insane each day you think there's a chance THE PEOPLE won't re-elect Obama...


----------



## washamericom (Jun 27, 2012)

i like the expression "affirmative duty".

Attorney asks judge to have Obama vetted

with all of the other obama scandals swirling about, i hope people don't forget we still haven't seen the original  obama birth certificate (or if it exists) or other vital documents. some fake made up ones we see are as sketchy as the man's background.

but history will tell the whole story.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 27, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



The Great Gasbag has come out as a birther.  It makes me believe that there are many more birthers among our ranks than those who admit to it.  I would expect that Grumps, T, and Code1151423 or whatever her name is are birthers too but wont' come out and say it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

We carefully purged birfers from our Republican committees in our region, but I don't think we got them all.  As they expose themselves, they will be removed from policy and decision making duties.

They can go put up signs and posters, and vote, of course.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 27, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



Oh hell; there's a veritable shit load that think he believes there are 57 states.

Their stupidity truly knows no bounds.


----------



## jack113 (Jun 27, 2012)

The birthers are another republican racist crowd that is an embarrassment to America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

jack113 said:


> The birthers are another republican racist crowd that is an embarrassment to America.



Nah, they are no more R than you, jack.  They're just a buncha wack attacks.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 27, 2012)

candycorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



For example...Here's Bucs90 coming out as a birther:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/174546-for-the-birthers-who-still-care.html

I wonder what keeps them from using the N-word....surely they don't care about political  correctness do they?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2012)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They probably care about getting banned.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

They desperately care about not being banned.

They are also infuriated they can't say whatever they want to say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes or no, guy.
> 
> Not some obscure brochure written by some flunky who didn't bother doing her research.
> 
> DO you really think that Obama was born in Kenya, and somehow both Hillary Clinton and John McCain either missed this or ignored it?



Uh yeah,if you knew anything about politics you would know they are part of this new world order agenda.very few people in politics are not bought off and corrupt. The few good ones that come into office and want to expose corruption,they get rid of.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i like the expression "affirmative duty".
> 
> Attorney asks judge to have Obama vetted
> 
> ...



did you notice how the frady cat deniars ignored this post of yours?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

You are the issue, guys, not your charges anymore.  The world is looking directly at your freak show, not the message you wished they would.


----------



## Toro (Jun 28, 2012)

birfers = idiots


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2012)

Toro said:


> birfers = idiots



But your boy is embracing them...   What does that say about him?


----------



## Toro (Jun 28, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > birfers = idiots
> ...



JoeB = bigot


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2012)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That wasn't even a good deflection.  

Is that like your default setting when someone comes up with an argument against your boy you can't deny?  

I mean, most of these losers counter with an "Obama did it, too" thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2012)

joeB=Bigot when it comes to any and all things Mormon.

You are simply disregarded as having anything serious to add to the discussion in this area.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> joeB=Bigot when it comes to any and all things Mormon.
> 
> You are simply disregarded as having anything serious to add to the discussion in this area.



In short, you'll whine about my objections to the Mormon Cult even when I don't bring them up, because you can't answer any of the other good reasons to vote against Romney.  

Here's the rub, guy.  You're hopping into bed with some very nasty people. Neo-Cons, Birthers, racists, Nativists, Teabaggers.  Which I will give you and Toro credit on, I don't think you guys agree with any of this nastiness.  

And maybe at some point, you think Romney is going to fulfill all your hopes and dreams and get these people out of the driver's seats. 

Romney strikes me as too much of a weasel to stand up to anyone.  Just the way he weaseled on the immigration ruling last week says it all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2012)

In fact, your objections are worthless when it comes to Mormonism.

You are a bigot, and thus dismissed. End of story.  Step off.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> In fact, your objections are worthless when it comes to Mormonism.
> 
> You are a bigot, and thus dismissed. End of story.  Step off.



You have no counter argument... you never did.  

You are a moderate who really hopes that Romney still knows the "Secret Handshake".  

But he's stuck his "moderate" credentials back in his closet with his magic underwear.


----------



## Toro (Jun 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You chastising others for being irrational is hilarious.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh, they so do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2012)

Toro said:


> birfers = idiots



says the chickenshit coward afrad of government corruption.


----------



## Toro (Jun 29, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > birfers = idiots
> ...



While the Kenyan wanders around the White House, people worry about little things, "like their children."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, your objections are worthless when it comes to Mormonism.
> ...



Self-inflicted bigotry is its own downfall, and 'no counter argument' is required.

You destroy your own argument.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2012)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



says the chickenshit coward who has ADMITTED he is afraid to look at an opposing viewpoint different than his own.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?


A brochure Obama put out about himself a few years back surfaced recently: 







Credits

You decide.​


----------



## sitarro (Jun 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Why they hate Obama | The Smirking Chimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Boop, The fact that you would post an imbeciles asinine quote says more about you than him. You suck for getting me to read this asshole's dribble.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2012)

What a bunch of irrational birfer idiots.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 13, 2012)

Poll: 46% Say Obama is Possibly Ineligible | USA NEWS FIRST

good article


----------



## jack113 (Jul 13, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Poll: 46% Say Obama is Possibly Ineligible | USA NEWS FIRST
> 
> good article



lol, racist Aparo again. He is in the right state to be a Koch sucker. Maybe Bachmann and Aparo will team up and have more trailer trash to add to their racist voting list.Aparo should take his birther claim to federal court so he can be locked away like the last the loon that tried to discredit the president.

The GOP is nothing but a racist non issue big government waste of taxpayer money.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2012)

jack113 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: 46% Say Obama is Possibly Ineligible | USA NEWS FIRST
> ...



Birfers?  Birfer magazine?  Consider the sources.

Move along; nothing to see here.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Poll: 46% Say Obama is Possibly Ineligible | USA NEWS FIRST
> 
> good article



46% of asylum inmates? Yeah, I can understand that.

What % think they kidnapped the Lindbergh baby, and Elvis is still alive?


----------



## washamericom (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: 46% Say Obama is Possibly Ineligible | USA NEWS FIRST
> ...



the lindbergh baby was kidnapped ? when did this happen ?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 13, 2012)

washamericom said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Oh, about 50 years before Elvis 'died.'


----------



## washamericom (Jul 13, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



elvis.... _died_ ??

hey what do you think the shocking evidence is next week ?

i hear there are multiple onaka stamps and something new about the draft registration thing. maybe something from baskin robbins, perhaps a w2 form. the records are starting to leak and fester out. obamavich is hiding a lot so far.

it's not like his autobiographies are true.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2012)

Birferism is having no impact on the election, but the narrative of birfer wackoism is becoming the historical narrative and is being investigated.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 13, 2012)

Daily Kos: A year after Obama's birth certificate was released, birtherism still with us


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2012)

Only with the weirdos.


----------



## Peach (Jul 13, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Barry Soetoro was born in Kenya.



His step father was present at his birth? And the passport his mother was issued disappeared at the same time the forged medical records appeared out of thin air? You thought ET was a documentary as a child I gather.

Perhaps one of most lengthy conspiracies in US history, and his mother, obviously a psychic. Next month, BAINSTS* need to be discussed.

*Those who see bizarre conspiracies involving Mitt, NOT "Mittens", Romney and his corporation.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 14, 2012)

if it were just _one or two things_ with obama... c'mon... bill ayers ??


----------



## jack113 (Jul 14, 2012)

washamericom said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



The draft is the best thing that could happen to America because it would put the corporate war profiteers kids in the mix and stop all the fascism that is destroying the country.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 14, 2012)

interesting, like shirley jackson's "the lottery"


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 14, 2012)

Peach said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Barry Soetoro was born in Kenya.
> ...



Hey, if they can Obummer, I get to Mittens.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2012)

He was born in Hawaii. The Birthers have been shot down time and time again, yet they still persist with the belief Obama isn't a 'true' American.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

washamericom said:


> if it were just _one or two things_ with obama... c'mon... bill ayers ??



Bill Ayers... Um... so what?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

washamericom said:


> interesting, like shirley jackson's "the lottery"



Um, not really.  

That was kind of a stupid story, anyway.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > if it were just _one or two things_ with obama... c'mon... bill ayers ??
> ...



of all the characters in obama's chicago life he's had to distance himself from, i think ayers is the most interesting, and has the most story to tell..

also the most dangerous and threatening to america.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2012)

birfers and bireferism are ten fold more threatening to America if taken seriously, and that is why common sense, patriotic Americans give the movement the correct reaction: laughter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Only to crazy and stupid racists... the rest of us don't care.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> birfers and bireferism are ten fold more threatening to America if taken seriously, and that is why common sense, patriotic Americans give the movement the correct reaction: laughter.



Once again, except your boy, who embraces it...


----------



## salem.hills (Jul 17, 2012)

Idk but logically it looks like he was born in Kenya and went to Hawaii as a newborn they took Barry to Hawaii showed him to  the  hospital and received a BC. One was not on file at the hospital for Barry so.......that means its probable he wasn't born at any hospital in Hawaii I didn't know but learned there are a couple different birth certificates for such instances.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Nah, you will never find anywhere that Romney embraces biferism.  He took Trump's endorsement, Joe, and you will have to lump it.

You, like the birfers, have to give up your unreasonable hatred.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > birfers and bireferism are ten fold more threatening to America if taken seriously, and that is why common sense, patriotic Americans give the movement the correct reaction: laughter.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Once you know the whole story, salem.hills, you will realize how silly you look.  And you ignore that BHO's momma was an American citizen.



salem.hills said:


> Idk but logically it looks like he was born in Kenya and went to Hawaii as a newborn they took Barry to Hawaii showed at hospital and received a BC. One was not on file at the hospital for Barry so.......


----------



## jack113 (Jul 17, 2012)

salem.hills said:


> Idk but logically it looks like he was born in Kenya and went to Hawaii as a newborn they took Barry to Hawaii showed at hospital and received a BC. One was not on file at the hospital for Barry so.......



Birthers can never back their racist claims that's why one was locked up by a federal judge for continuously filing theses obscene birther claims with the court.

The only thing lower than birthers are teabaggers.


----------



## salem.hills (Jul 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Once you know the whole story, salem.hills, you will realize how silly you look.  And you ignore that BHO's momma was an American citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I edited the quote I'm not silly I'm not a birther totally I said idk. But story and law as I know it point to the fact that Obama wasn't born in a hospital in Hawaii. Its a non issue considering we all know Obama and Holder were running guns to kill people get headlines for gun control changes. So the BC doesn't concern me its too late anyways. But common sense says who better then a non American Marxist to implement Marxism? (Soros bankers etc)
Think they will tell you these things on CNN?


----------



## Peach (Jul 17, 2012)

WHERE IS STANLEY ANNE DUNHAM'S PASSPORT? It is the missing link in many of the fantasies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2012)

why would he take Trump's endorsement or even seek it for that matter?  Why go to Las Vegas and kiss Trump's ring?  

The problem with Romney's whole candidacy is that it's based on hatred of Obama,not love of Romney.  Except for Wall Street and the Mormon Cult, no one actually likes Romney as Romney.  



JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, you will never find anywhere that Romney embraces biferism.  He took Trump's endorsement, Joe, and you will have to lump it.
> 
> You, like the birfers, have to give up your unreasonable hatred.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2012)

JoeB, this is politics, not religion.  Your hatred is baseless, period.  Why did you get kicked out of the LDS church?  Why did you apostatize?



JoeB131 said:


> why would he take Trump's endorsement or even seek it for that matter?  Why go to Las Vegas and kiss Trump's ring?
> 
> The problem with Romney's whole candidacy is that it's based on hatred of Obama,not love of Romney.  Except for Wall Street and the Mormon Cult, no one actually likes Romney as Romney.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB, this is politics, not religion.  Your hatred is baseless, period.  Why did you get kicked out of the LDS church?  Why did you apostatize?
> 
> ]



my hatred is based on the fact it's a scam started by a child molestor... and they are damned creepy to boot.  

The problem with the LDS is that they don't understand there is a separation between politics and religion. 

 I was brought up Catholic, but I walked away from that when I realized that they have no more of a voice with a non-existant sky pixie than anyone else does.  Realized that when my mom died screaming in pain clutching her rosary, despite all the assurances from the Catholic Child Molestors that God was listening to our prayers....


----------



## salem.hills (Jul 18, 2012)

Too late too matter anyway, I do wonder why would his dingy mom go to Kenya while prego but eh too late. Joe My "hate" is for no man but a system that isn't about the individual and that's as simple as I can put it.  *peace sign* odds are Obama was a hand picked radical Muppet BTW. As Mitt is to liberal Republican establishment.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2012)

You and JoeB are both entitled to nutty opinions.  Inevitably, we will see below the far left and the far right can both be nutty.  They pretend to be mainstream but . . .they are entitled to being nutty anyway.



salem.hills said:


> Too late too matter anyway, I do wonder why would his dingy mom go to Kenya while prego but eh too late. Joe My "hate" is for no man but a system that isn't about the individual and that's as simple as I can put it.  *peace sign* odds are Obama was a hand picked radical Muppet BTW. As Mitt is to liberal Republican establishment.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 18, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You and JoeB are both entitled to nutty opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As are you, Jake. Just because they don't match yours, doesn't perforce mean they equal "nutty."


----------



## sitarro (Jul 18, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 2008 was a devastating, overwhelming defeat for the GOP and right in general, that in conjunction with 75 percent of the Nation wanting Bush to just go  it clearly drove many on the right insane; some joined the TPM, others became birthers.



Assholes like yourself label people that are at least curious as to why someone would be such a dick about the whole subject , why he wouldn't show the birth certificate, still....5 years later still hasn't shown his actual birth certificate, would go through  the trouble of getting 2 fake ones produced by an incompetent hack graphic artist .......

Obama is the asshole that stated that his would be the most transparent administration in history, that he had written two books that told his life story...... anyone can write or get written a fictional story that kind of resembles his life.

It's typical of asshole on your side to come up with sophomoric little school yard names, I'm more surprised that you didn't call it birthgate.

Insane? Do you mean insane like leftist that rioted in the streets and still bitch today that the most stiff person and easily one of the biggest imbeciles to ever run for President, Algore, actually won the 2000 election......I bet you are one of these idiots.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

Noomi said:


> He was born in Hawaii. The Birthers have been shot down time and time again, yet they still persist with the belief Obama isn't a 'true' American.



does your birth certificate have those pencilmark codings ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > He was born in Hawaii. The Birthers have been shot down time and time again, yet they still persist with the belief Obama isn't a 'true' American.
> ...



wash continues to demonstrate that issue about birfer wackery not Obama.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2012)

jack113 said:


> salem.hills said:
> 
> 
> > Idk but logically it looks like he was born in Kenya and went to Hawaii as a newborn they took Barry to Hawaii showed at hospital and received a BC. One was not on file at the hospital for Barry so.......
> ...





Where did "racist" get in there?


----------



## washamericom (Jul 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> jack113 said:
> 
> 
> > salem.hills said:
> ...



anyone who declares they won't vote for obama for a second term has been officially moved to the racist column.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 1, 2012)

Adobe Book Editor: Obama's Birth Certificate Forged By Amateurs; Nordyke Twins' Birth Certificates Played Major Role In Forgery | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2012)

Link?



washamericom said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > jack113 said:
> ...


----------



## jack113 (Aug 1, 2012)

The birthers are hoping they can get a free ride back to Koblo when Romney loses the election.

Obama has shown his records where are Romney's tax records? Of course for tea twits the SEC could not be right about Romney and Bain and his job killer agenda and support for communist sellouts.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 5, 2012)

_
&#8220;Who is Barack Obama? We know less about this man than any other President in American history. What&#8217;s he hiding? His autobiography is full of fictional characters. But there&#8217;s a lot more than that. If you try to look into his past, you run into a brick wall,&#8221; the ad says.

The ad says Obama&#8217;s college records at Columbia University and Harvard Law School are &#8220;sealed&#8221; and claims that &#8220;no one has seen an actual physical copy&#8221; of the president&#8217;s birth certificate._




Conservative group runs ad questioning Obama birth certificate - The Hill's Video


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ooooh, is this like the new "Birtherism"...  "We need to see his college records!"  

Seriously, guy, get a life.  And that Avatar makes you look stupid.


----------



## jack113 (Aug 5, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Ooooh, is this like the new "Birtherism"...  "We need to see his college records!"
> 
> Seriously, guy, get a life.  And that Avatar makes you look stupid.



The tea twits have no agenda. The house was not renamed to dead on arrival by accident.

Big government republicans caused the recession and also got our credit rating dropped and called it conservatism.

MR ROMNEY WHERE ARE THOSE TAX RETURNS?


----------



## Saigon (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it's fairly clear that most people who pretend to believe Birthers don't. I'm not convinced anyone actually believes it. 

It's just theatre.


----------



## sitarro (Aug 14, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How many books have you whored yourself out for?


----------



## Saigon (Aug 14, 2012)

sitarro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



I can't speak for Joe, but I have 10 years experience of working in book publishing and am publishing my second book, and can tell you he is absolutely right. 

It's a very amateurish piece of publishing, no question, but not particularly unusual for a minor publication. I've seen author's names spelt wrongly on bio text - I don't see this as any different.


----------



## jack113 (Aug 14, 2012)

Saigon said:


> I think it's fairly clear that most people who pretend to believe Birthers don't. I'm not convinced anyone actually believes it.
> 
> It's just theatre.



The tea party birther movement is just one of the many non issues they use to distract the public from the real issues destroying the country.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 14, 2012)

sitarro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



To get published, I'd probably go along with a lot.  So yeah, I might say something if a publisher said I was born in Wisconsin instead of IL, but I wouldn't make a big deal about it.


----------



## Toro (Aug 14, 2012)

Saigon said:


> I think it's fairly clear that most people who pretend to believe Birthers don't. I'm not convinced anyone actually believes it.
> 
> It's just theatre.



I wish. 

There was a poll last year whereby half of all prospective GOP primary voters were either birfers or weren't sure.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's fairly clear that most people who pretend to believe Birthers don't. I'm not convinced anyone actually believes it.
> ...



If that is true, it really is terrifying. 

It shows not only a complete absence of political literacy, but a complete manipulation of half of all GOP voters.


----------



## Toro (Aug 14, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Really?  How many people thought Bush was behind 9/11?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe EOTS.  Maybe.  Nobody else.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 14, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



where was watergate at the beginning. this may turn out to be nothing, but stuff keeps popping up.


----------



## Toro (Aug 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Maybe EOTS.  Maybe.  Nobody else.



Polls even a few years after 9/11 had upwards to 40% of Americans believing that Bush was either behind 9/11 or knew about it and let if happen. 

Search on this site "A third of Democrats and conservatives are morons."


----------



## Saigon (Aug 14, 2012)

washamericom said:


> where was watergate at the beginning. this may turn out to be nothing, but stuff keeps popping up.



No, not really. Stuff keeps getting made up, but from the moment Obama released his long firm birth certificate, the debate was over and closed for most people. 

It is only being used now as a distraction.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 15, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



You're comparing where Obama was born to Watergate?  Really?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 8, 2012)

First Obama has been caught with a birth certificate thats a proven forgery,now this latest information.

Sheriff Joe's Lead Investigator Just Back From Hawaii: Only "pResident" Ever To Have 3 Aliases | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


----------



## jack113 (Sep 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



One birther was locked up whern she kep trying to file her claim in federal court. Obama has shown his birth certicicate and it is still available for public viewing. The real question is ROMNEY WHERE ARE THOSE TAX RETURNS?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 8, 2012)

jack113 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



yeah and all it is is a forgery that your living in denial on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 8, 2012)

As if a message board, this or any other, is any thing other than grins and chuckles.


----------



## jack113 (Sep 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> jack113 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well birther I give you a challenge now take it to court where it belongs but of course your constant denial has no legal grounds just like you hate and racism has no legal grounds.


----------



## jack113 (Sep 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> First Obama has been caught with a birth certificate thats a proven forgery,now this latest information.
> 
> Sheriff Joe's Lead Investigator Just Back From Hawaii: Only "pResident" Ever To Have 3 Aliases | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records



Sheriff Joe BWAHAHAHAHAHA. Joe is still under investigation and will be in a pink jumpsuit before long. Has Joe and Brewer welped a kid yet? I hope not we do not need any more of their ilk polluting the planet.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 11, 2012)

Saigon said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > where was watergate at the beginning. this may turn out to be nothing, but stuff keeps popping up.
> ...



stuff like this:

Long-Form Birth Certificate of Obama is a Forged Document

http://www.wnd.com/2012/09/israeli-science-website-obama-birth-certificate-forged/


to me the most powerful part of this saga is the media, not that obama may be corrupt or hiding something big.

_Israel Science and Technology, the national database and directory of science and technology-related websites in Israel, has published an article asserting the long-form birth certificate released by the White House is a forged document.




The website was created by a former science adviser to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, Israel Hanukoglu, Ph.D.

Hanukoglu, an award-winning researcher, is a professor of biochemistry and molecular biology in the Department of Molecular Biology at Ariel University Center of Samaria in Ariel, Israel._


ostensibly, the proverbial cat is out of the American bag.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 11, 2012)

Birferism is now for grins and chuckles at the discomfort of birfers, no one else.


----------



## jack113 (Sep 11, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Israel science lol. BWAHAHAHAHA, more like Israeli bigotry against a president that does not support their terrorism.

Birthers are just brainwashed Koch suckers trying to make a buck selling their constitution to the highest bidder.

These birthers should grow a pair and take their complaint to federal court where it belongs.

The disease called republican fascism still cannot figure out how they easily handed Obama a second term.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2012)

jack113 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Man you sure are a dumbfuck.The courts are corrupt.politicians get away with crimes everyday we could never get away with.Obama doesnt even show up for his court case he was suppose to and he gets off scott free.Me or you fail to show up for a court appearance,we go to jail.Or dont forget Bill-"I never had sex with this woman" lying to to the supreme court about that or Ted Kennedy getting drunk crashing his car into the river committing murder letting his girlfriend drown.

Its ignorant people like you in denial and afraid the establishment loves since they know they can brainwash you so badly.going to the crime syndidate federal courts.god how pathetic can you get.Thats like asking the fox to guard the henhouse.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 12, 2012)

Objective analysis affirms that Barack Obama's birth certificate is indeed a fake. Should a hearing to DEPORT Obama be held immediately? Impeachment is unnecessary for a non-U.S. citizen.


----------



## tjvh (Sep 12, 2012)

jack113 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Romney provided two years of Tax Returns in March... Did you miss that?  Romney Tax Returns Released | TheBlaze.com


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2012)

Sigh, you far righties are starting to panic.


----------



## jack113 (Sep 12, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> jack113 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Hey coward Koch sucker you have been sitting with the terrorist Jews on their pity pot to long. Take your anti American birther claim to federal court and then move to Mexico and look for Romney's birth certificate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2012)

jack113 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > jack113 said:
> ...



typical of a troll,when facts are shown he cant refute and cornered like a rat,he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is. nice,congrats.


----------



## jack113 (Sep 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> jack113 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



As usual you Koch suckers when cornered with the truth resort to their Nazi party leader and the bumper stickers pasted on their foreheads.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 15, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?



You should have really done your research.  The choice in the poll concerning "Kenya" is not entirely accurate.  

First off, there is NO PROOF that Barack H. Obama was born in Hawaii.  Secondly, he was born in Africa, but not techinally Kenya.  Same area, different name.

Barack H. Obama was born in 1961.  The country that is know known as Kenya was known as "British East Africa Proctectorate".  It became Kenya in 1963.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being masochistic.... How many USMB people really, honestly believe in their heart of hearts that Obama was actually born in Kenya, and there has been a vast conspiracy to cover this fact up?
> ...



i think he was born around '58, '59

i'd like to see some birthday party pics if anyone has any.


----------



## jack113 (Sep 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



More birther nonsense.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama Scrubbed References To Frank Marshall Davis In Dreams From My Father Audio Book | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records

now they are removing characters from the fake president's fictitional autobiography. in fact i'll bet toot the grandmother turns out to be the babysitter, or the mailman.

how far does this go before people have doubts ? the best is yet to come.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Oct 4, 2012)

I really don't give a shit where he was born and it doesn't matter.
The Mighty American Empire controls and rules the world anyway, so why would it matter where you are born, being an American citizen is qualification enough, so even if he was from Iran, if he was strong, intelligent, and isn't no bitch, and a newly sworn in American citizen, and he wins the vote, then he SHOULD BE PRESIDENT, as Americans we should not deny our selves the benefits our freedoms and strengths attracts to the United States.
Other countries deny them selves benefits all the time, and anyone that is worth a shit will leave, leaving there old homeland to DROWN IN THERE OWN SHIT.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

Rct_Tsoul said:


> I really don't give a shit where he was born and it doesn't matter.
> The Mighty American Empire controls and rules the world anyway, so why would it matter where you are born, being an American citizen is qualification enough, so even if he was from Iran, if he was strong, intelligent, and isn't no bitch, and a newly sworn in American citizen, and he wins the vote, then he SHOULD BE PRESIDENT, as Americans we should not deny our selves the benefits our freedoms and strengths attracts to the United States.
> Other countries deny them selves benefits all the time, and anyone that is worth a shit will leave, leaving there old homeland to DROWN IN THERE OWN SHIT.




We are not an empire, you idiot. We are a Constitutional Republic. Try reading our Constitution sometime, shitforbrains. The minimum qualifications for holding the office of President of the United States are spelled out therein.


----------



## IanC (Oct 5, 2012)

the stipulated requirement of being born in america is antiquated. if the DNP was willing to put him up as its candidate, and the american people were willing to vote for him, that is much more important than whether his mother was old enough, or in the right country, when he was born. he's not the best president that ever was but he isnt the worst either.


----------



## washamericom (Oct 5, 2012)

what about arnold schwartzenagger ?

MIT Professor: Scientific Poll; 73% of Republicans and 40% of all Americans are Birthers | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obama Scrubbed References To Frank Marshall Davis In Dreams From My Father Audio Book | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records
> 
> now they are removing characters from the fake president's fictitional autobiography. in fact i'll bet toot the grandmother turns out to be the babysitter, or the mailman.
> 
> how far does this go before people have doubts ? the best is yet to come.


Still waiting, dumb ass? LOL That's all you'll ever do. Obama will be out of office and you'll still be waiting like the idiot you are.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2012)

IanC said:


> the stipulated requirement of being born in america is antiquated. .





If you don't like the Constitution of my country, get the fuck out and go find one you like better. You won't be missed.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 5, 2012)

Rct_Tsoul said:


> I really don't give a shit where he was born and it doesn't matter.
> The Mighty American Empire controls and rules the world anyway, so why would it matter where you are born, being an American citizen is qualification enough, so even if he was from Iran, if he was strong, intelligent, and isn't no bitch, and a newly sworn in American citizen, and he wins the vote, then he SHOULD BE PRESIDENT, as Americans we should not deny our selves the benefits our freedoms and strengths attracts to the United States.
> Other countries deny them selves benefits all the time, and anyone that is worth a shit will leave, leaving there old homeland to DROWN IN THERE OWN SHIT.




      You are a dumb ass.  Why does it matter?  What ask such a retarded question!  Because ONLY PEOPLE WHO ARE NATURAL BORN is qualified to be President, NOT FOREIGN BORN, and hopefully it will continue to be that way.  So it does matter.  READ THE CONSTITUTION dumb-ass.  You don't like it, THEN GET THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Pervert.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes or no, guy.
> 
> Not some obscure brochure written by some flunky who didn't bother doing her research.
> 
> DO you really think that Obama was born in Kenya, and somehow both Hillary Clinton and John McCain either missed this or ignored it?



By your answer you already have the answer you seek , Why is it important to you that others agree with what you say?


----------



## washamericom (Oct 12, 2012)

three fifths of this poll site still have doubts. that's a fact jack.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwp0hV1F0hw&feature=player_embedded]Conspiracy to Hide Obama&#39;s Eligibility Problem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Dec 13, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Conspiracy to Hide Obama's Eligibility Problem - YouTube



At this point, I couldn't care less where he was born but if I would have the displeasure of meeting that prick, I would ask him what the fuck, why didn't he get a professional to produce those two fake documents. I would ask him why, what is the point of faking them in the first place but also, is he really that naive to think that everyone is as blind as the imbeciles that believe the simplistic garbage he campaigns with. I have worked with Adobe's products for over ten years and agree with everything in the video.......the work is amateurish garbage which is fitting for who it was done for.

All of you assholes that helped put this dick back into office share the blame for what he does to our once great country and a pox on all of you jerks!


----------



## washamericom (Dec 13, 2012)

sitarro said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Conspiracy to Hide Obama's Eligibility Problem - YouTube
> ...



what about the people who swear no adobe product was ever used ?? some say the whitehouse pdf was released accidentally, before they could make copies. do you think that press gaggle on 4/27 was bona fide, or staged ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2012)

If any trash gets forced to leave, you will be first in line.



Wildcard said:


> Rct_Tsoul said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't give a shit where he was born and it doesn't matter.
> ...


----------



## sitarro (Dec 14, 2012)

washamericom said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Anybody swearing that no Adobe product was used are lying or ignorant about what they are swearing to. There may be a different editing software used that is similar but I don't know anyone that uses it.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> If any trash gets forced to leave, you will be first in line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



his opinion is just as valuble as yours ringo.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2012)

Opinions are not equal or as valid.  Where did you get that BS: in conspiracy school?

The conspiracy trash will be the ones who leave if anyone has to leave.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Opinions are not equal or as valid.  Where did you get that BS: in conspiracy school?
> 
> The conspiracy trash will be the ones who leave if anyone has to leave.



that's the point, nobody has to leave. you can't control anything here. opinions are equal and identically valid in the eyes of justice, under the flag of free speech. so ha, you and obamavich.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7d-Jx4gAA2o#]Conspiracy Theory or Criminal Reality? - A BIRTHER CHALLENGE THAT CANNOT BE MET BY DOUBTERS! - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2012)

Definitely Loony Lou or Washamerican Unreality.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Definitely Loony Lou or Washamerican Unreality.



here's another clue lenny.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_Group


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 16, 2012)

The only clue, Wash, is this: Obama is more a natural citizen than you or Orly.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The only clue, Wash, is this: Obama is more a natural citizen than you or Orly.



except i may be the only one natural born., or eligible to be president.

i don't really care where he was born, but i do care if there is/was a cover up. i find this benghazi business very distasteful, if the false narrative given was for political purposes. pattern behavior is predictable.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 16, 2012)

Your pattern of duplicty and falsehood remains your personal disturbing phenomenon.  





washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The only clue, Wash, is this: Obama is more a natural citizen than you or Orly.
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Dec 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your pattern of duplicty and falsehood remains your personal disturbing phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now you're a psychologist/psychiatrist ?? jake their are legitimate questions remaining about mr. obama's provenance. unanswered, that's why this goes on. and the way benghazi has unfolded doesn't inspire _more_ confidence or trust in our executive branch. so there's your analogy. it's not just me.
 there is a whole industry grown up from this story. most people fold under the threat of ridicule or exclusion, but that's not the cut of my jib. one thing you all have in common is the fallback on the personal attack, which has always been a red flag for me. duplicity and falsehood sounds more like the promised "hope and change". like transparency, so far, i just don't see it. most people feel differently, i realise that.


----------



## washamericom (Dec 18, 2012)

Ariz. electors question Obama's birth certificate


----------

